# First 4.5 Flexi Late Model Race at Slots Raceway



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

The first 4.5 Flexi race at Slots Raceway went well, with the new rules package. Only one mechanical problem. We had an H&R race, as well, before the Flexi race.

FCR racing starts this Friday and drag racing Saturday.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool!!!

I loved the days when we ran those around here. That was in the 80's. The place went RC so I did that when my son was like 4 to 12 years old. Then that place closed about 10 years ago.

It was a blast.


----------

